# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Quatrime dition

## vermine

Le second semestre de l'anne 2012 sest coul, le moment est donc venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette quatrime dition.

Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de la rdaction qu'aux membres du club.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours :


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.Bzz ;ok.Idriss ;diogene.


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

Laurent.B ;fafabzh6 ;Bovino ;dourouc05 ;Domi2 ;vermine ;AlainTech ;_Max_ ;Philippe JOCHMANS ;Chtulus.


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

vermine ;Bovino ;Alcatz ;gbdivers ;keulkeul ;FirePrawn ;dourouc05 ;LittleWhite ;Pierre Fauconnier ;tomlev ;khayyam90 ;fafabzh6 ;mlny84.


*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

ram-0000 ;vermine ;FirePrawn ;LittleWhite ;Bovino ;Deepin ;keulkeul ;thierryler ;acesyde ;MaitrePylos.


*Le top 10 des newser les plus actifs :*

vermine ;FirePrawn ;dourouc05 ;danielhagnoul ;LittleWhite ;Alcatz ;Benjamin Delespierre ;MaitrePylos ;keulkeul ;snake264.


*Le top 10 des uploaders les plus actifs :*

Ils sont mme 11 suite  une galit.

vermine ;LittleWhite ;khayyam90 ;keulkeul ;issam.abdallah ;Alcatz ;hackoofr ;melodix ;Roland Chastain ;Christ off ;dourouc05.


*Les correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUP ;_Max_ ;f-leb ;FirePrawn ;zoom61.


*Pour clore cette dition, voici les gagnants du concours des ralisations spciales :*

djibril : pour la refonte du design des articles ;ClaudeLELOUP : pour son aide  la gabarisation, sa compilation des erreurs courantes, ... ;Pottiez : pour le magazine qu'il continue de maintenir ;dourouc05 : pour les logos qu'il fournit au club.



Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------

